# Version 1.2 of NCEES Mech. Handbook is out now -- what's new?



## Slay the P.E. (Oct 26, 2020)

This post is regarding new material only. We haven't checked if they fixed the typos that have been reported.  If you find anything else, please add to this thread.

*Section 2.16.5.6* Helical Gears is completely new. The old section 2.16.5.6 Planetary Gears is now 2.16.5.7

*Section 9.1.7* "Heat Gain Calculations Using Standard Air Values" has been renamed "Heat Gain Calculations Using Standard Air _and Water _Values" and includes about a half page of additional equations.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Metric bolt stress values are still in Imperial units


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 28, 2020)

ChooChooEngineer_PE said:


> Metric bolt stress values are still in Imperial units


So! I see, they're aligning the exam with real life experiences.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Not an error but a new vibra[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]tion formula, but it could be an error because I suck at vibration problems...


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Oct 30, 2020)

Section *3.8.8 Open Channel Flow* is brand new. It only has one equation: the definition of the Froude number and no equations useful to make open channel flow calculations.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Oct 30, 2020)

Slay the P.E. said:


> Section *3.8.8 Open Channel Flow* is brand new. It only has one equation: the definition of the Froude number and no equations useful to make open channel flow calculations.


Reminds me of our Manning Formula discussion....


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Nov 2, 2020)

We asked them about what changed and this is all we got:

_ We do not publish errata for PE handbooks. Major revisions are indicated by a change in the first number; a small number of technical and editorial changes are indicated by a change in the second number; and a small number of minor editorial changes are indicated by a change in the third number. _


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (Nov 11, 2020)

Found another issue:

Either that needs to be the lowercase w or the L should only be cubed. It was correct in version 1.1, why was this done?


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Nov 19, 2020)

Not really am error but the Biot (Bi) &lt;= 0.1


----------



## Dmck (Jan 1, 2021)

ChooChooEngineer_PE said:


> Found another issue:
> 
> Either that needs to be the lowercase w or the L should only be cubed. It was correct in version 1.1, why was this done?
> 
> View attachment 19355


 This made me very upset when I missed a practice problem on a sample test. Such a terrible error in the Handbook. Leads to final answer looking nowhere close to available answers. Very glad I ran into this before exam... 1 day out, here goes nothing!


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (Jan 4, 2021)

Good luck!


----------

